# Typical First Handgun questions



## Markz2005 (Aug 8, 2009)

I want a pistol but idk what kind...lots of options out there.

What I want it for:

-Home protection
-Rare concealment
-Be able to go to the range without breaking the bank
-Decent range

At first I wanted a .45 cal semi but then I realized that the ammo is expensive. I want to mess around with the gun at the range once and a while and I probably will get tired of forking out a lot just for ammo. I'm thinkin a .40 cal would make me happy.

When it comes to brands...I obviously want reliability and accuracy, but I also want to go for aesthetics. This will probably be my only gun for a long time so I want it to look good (which I know you gun enthusiasts will laugh at). XD's and glocks are boring as hell looking, but I hear they're some of the best brands out there.

Oh yea, and I'm a college kid so I'm not tryin to spend more than 500 bones.

thx for any input


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I would have suggested a SIG until I read that you only wanna spend ~$500. You might be able to find a used one for that much. However, a good .40 might be a Beretta 96, I just saw one used on gunbroker.com for $350


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

I know you say glocks and xd's are boring looking, but for your price range they fit the bill. Have you looked at a M&P yet? I think the Sig 226 is a great looking gun and will do everything you ask of it, but it's a little higher than you want to spend...you would have to find one used. Also, consider 9mm over the .40.....ammo will be cheaper.

Oh, and we would never laugh at someone that wants their gun to look good! Most of us appreciate the beauty of a nice firearm! By the way, I own both a Glock 19 and a XD 45, and even though they aren't the "prettiest," they both function flawlessly and are extremely fun to shoot.


----------



## MJP (Aug 3, 2009)

Sig p226 is a great gun...I think you can get a used one around your price range. Good luck with finding your first gun. My first is a Sig p220.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Markz2005 said:


> What I want it for:
> 
> -Home protection
> -Rare concealment
> ...


Given your budget, you should consider the "big 3" - the Glock, XD, and M&P, looks not withstanding. A 9mm Glock 19 will fulfill your requirements quite well, as it is small enough to conceal yet big enough to shoot comfortably at the range, and is as accurate as most and as reliable as any. The compact versions of the XD and M&P will also do the same. At this price level, you will be maximizing your bang for the buck. Of course the standard-sized versions of these will also fulfill your requirements, but will be a bit harder to conceal depending on how you intend to carry.


----------



## flatoutfishin (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi,
Personally I love the XD and XDM models and have been a glock fan for 15 years but I recently purchased a Kahr P380 and was exposed to all the Kahr models. You may want to look at a Kahr CW.40 it would fit the bill on all your requirements and at a retail price of around $420 you can't beat it. The biggest drawback is the magazine capacity but I think its concealment ability trumps it. Just my .2! Good luck.


----------

